# Prowl on foxtail?



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Good Morning

I am looking for some insite and or help with foxtail control on my alf/orchard fields. The last couple of years the foxtail has become a problem in late July/Aug time frame. We have sprayed the last two years at the last week of April first week of May, 3 pints/acre. in June 2018, we had 12" of rain. May 2019, we had 10". After the monsoons, it was followed by a flash drought, 1 1/2 " the next 2 months both years. Seems the weeds love it but not so much the hay. I understand after that much rain, most of the prowl would be gone.

Do any of you do a split application of prowl? Or should I just do my regular 3pt early and come back again if we think it has been washed away?

Thanks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Rain is required to incorporate Prowl into the soil. I don't find anything on the label the suggests how much is too much or too little water. It does state that it does it work in the upper soil surface (top 1-2"), so 10 and 12 inch rains may very well take it deeper or carry it away in run-off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://extension.psu.edu/spring-weed-control-in-grass-hay-and-pasture. ... Recommendations for the area I farm in


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am adding this very brief commentary to endrow's post. It is from Auburn University and re-iterates what the Penn State study states and it addresses a split application and how that will ensure a full season of nuisance grass control.

Regards, Mike

https://sites.aces.edu/group/timelyinfo/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=851


----------

